# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezi Shoqerie :)

## AngelGirl

Poezi Shoqerie ose dhe Love ones ne Anglisht dhe Shqip :)
Edhe ne gjuh te huja do ishte cool sidomos te perkthyera ;)
Po ja filloj un me poezi shoqerie interneti meqe jemi shok te forumit lol. 


*A True Friend* 

We met upon
the internet,
My heart you did
not have yet.

I sit and wait each day,
for the song my
heart will soon play.

Of laughter, love and tears,
You have washed away
all my fears.

To be my friend
and see so deep,
I now know why
I don't get
much sleep.

I have waited
through all these
years,
To find something
to hold so dear.

And now I know
I'll never be
Blue,
For I have found
a true friend
in you.

----------


## AngelGirl

*Unseen Friend* 

Although you are a friend of mine
and letters we exchange,
I wouldn't know you on the street,
and doesn't that seem strange?

You hold a place within my life,
unusual and unique;
We share ideals and special dreams,
and still, we do not speak.

I picture what I think you are,
perhaps you picture me.
An intriguing game for both of us
for someone we can't see.

So for this friendship we possess,
we owe this mail a debt,
Perhaps the charm lies in the fact
that we have never met.

----------


## AngelGirl

*Wind Friend* 


Out she reaches touching this darkened soil of an aged earth.
Soft hair and tender eyes she walks this path to its very end.
Colours reaching from a gentle wind giving life's beauty a natural worth.
Slowly bowing, rising, turning, from this smile it sent my friend.

----------


## dionea

Ore ore lulebore
jemi antare shembullore
lum per ne o lum o lum
trimat e xhaxhit forum...hihihihihihhii

----------


## dionea

iiii ku shkoi tema se nuk po e gjej???

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

i love the poems Jasi :)

----------


## AngelGirl

We Could Be Friends

We could be friends
Like friends are supposed to be.
You, picking up the telephone
Calling me


to come over and play
or take a walk,
finding a place
to sit and talk,

Or just goof around
Like friends do,
Me, picking up the telephone
Calling you.

----------


## AngelGirl

We All Need Friends


"Hi," "Hello,"
"Come play with me."
These are friendly words,
you see.
To be a friend
can take awhile,
yet it can start
with just a smile.
I need a friend
to play with me.
I'll be your friend

----------


## AngelGirl

The Telephone Call

I was mad and I was sad
and I was all upset,
I couldn't go outside to play,
the weather was too wet.
But then my best friend called me up
witlots of things to say,
we made each other giggle,
I felt better right away.
When you can't think of things to do
and the rain won't ever end,
it's nice to have a telephone
to share things with your friend.

----------


## AngelGirl

> _Postuar më parë nga Ana18_ 
> *i love the poems Jasi :)*


Thx Anushe

----------


## velsa

Friends will come and friends will go,
The seasons change and it will show,
I will age and so will you,
But our friendship stays, strong and true

----------


## velsa

A friend is someone we turn to,
when our spirits need a lift,
A friend is someone we treasure
for our friendship is a gift,
A friend is someone, who fills our lives
with beauty, joy and grace,
And makes the whole world we live in
a better and happier place.

----------


## velsa

The best of friends

The best of friends
will understand
your little trials
and lend a hand,

The best of friends,
will always share
your secret dreams
because they care

The best of friends
worth more than gold
give all the love,
a heart can hold

----------


## XxAlesiAxX

keni ndonje poezi shqip?

----------


## AngelGirl

Velsa, poezi te bukura :)

*Patience*

Loving means to let patience be the guide
Don't let your inner feelings hide

Letting those feelings out
is sometimes what it is all about

If love was meant to be
You must let it fly free
patience is not easy for many

Sometimes I feel that I don't have any
So tell me how you feel
Be honest true and real
First be my friend, then we can learn
how to love each other without a burn

Let patience guide you through
This has to happen before there is a me and you

----------


## AngelGirl

> _Postuar më parë nga XxAlesiAxX_ 
> *keni ndonje poezi shqip?*


:) Po dhe poezi ne Shqip mund te postosh, por sjam e sigurt a pranohen ngaqe eshte ne temen Krijime në Gjuhë të Huaja  :)

*E dashura ime*

Të të them se sot jam sentimental
Ndoshta është turp
Koha është bërë bajate
Ajo kështu duket tek ëndrrimtarët,
le të shuajmë
e le të vuajmë edhe pse nuk është e drejtë

E dashura ime lëkura na kërcet,
pas zjarreve të ndezura në fëmijëri,
hutimi mbi atë diçka bajate sjell ujërat e turbullta,
Pas turneut të mërzitshëm dhe apetiteve adoleshente
Ndihemi të plakur në rininë e hershme!

E dashura ime unë njëherë të pata thënë se ekziston
lumturia në sytë e të verbërit,
pranë të sëmurit me vdekje luten engjujt,
Rrugët zbrazen nga kriminelët,
atëherë kur funeralet qarkullojnë të heshtura
në kanalet e nënvetëdijës së rojeve të natës!!!

E dashura ime të uroj ditë të këndshme!..

----------


## AngelGirl

*Shkodra* 
Pershendes Shkoder_Gurl, Chicky_Girl86,Shkodrane82, Poeti20, Op_Power dhe gjith shkodranet tj....

Shkoder Loce
Ah maj Shkoder, Shkoder Loce,
po sa shpejt na te trathtum,
morrme rrugat e kurbetit,
tan si zojgj ne fluturum.

Ah maj Shkoder, Shkoder Loce,
pika pika shkodrant u ndan,
da u nisen per ne Londer,
da anrroshin Kanadan.

Ah maj Shkoder, Shkoder Loce,
na do te kthehena tan me rrall,
se tan Shkodrant qe jan jasht shteti,
mrena ne shpirt ata kan shum mall.

Ah maj Shkoder, Shkoder Loce,
do t'kapim ty n'dor,
me humor e me hare,
dhe ta gzojm ne shpirtin ton.

Ah maj Shkoder, Shkoder Loce,
do te kthejm ty n'Amerik,
ta vejm emnin qe ke pas,
SHKODRA VEND I KULTURS E PLOT TRADIT.

----------


## AngelGirl

*Just Because*

Just Because I do the things I do 

Its just because Im thinking of you

Just because you make my heart sing

its only a little something that I can bring

Just because you are you

I do things because I want too.

Just because you make me smile

when I see you, my mouth spreads from mile to mile

Just because you warm my heart

when Im with you, I never want to be apart

Just because, I want your kiss

its when you are away, I begin to miss

Just because, I want you all of the time

I think of having you to be all mine

Just because, you are always on my mind

I send you things to let you know my heart is kind.

Just because you are there

I do love you I solemnly swear

Just because I think of nothing but you

I want you to know that I love you

Just Because I do

----------


## AngelGirl

*Frozen Tear*
A mist clouded her eyes 

As she walked away from his alibis

The morning was cold and crisp

A tiny speck of dew was on her lips 

She kept on walking as he stared 

But into her heart she showed all and bared 

A tiny tear fell down her cheek 

And then she heard the words from his heart leak 

A cry out loud into the morning hour 

He was calling her name with all of his power 

She ignored his words as she walked away 

Her heart bled, as she heard him say 

I love you with all my heart 

And if you come back to me

We will never part. 

So many lies had been told

She tried to be humble and bold 

But her heart weakened from the glance

As she looked back and remembered their last dance.

The tears rolled down her pale face

And she dreamed of his warm embrace 

Her heart crumbled and cracked into 

Saying good-bye Is never easy to do 

In the cold mists of the mourning air 

Her heart cried out in despair 

In her mind she thought I will miss him dear 

Then she cried a frozen tear

----------


## AngelGirl

*Broken Promies*

He once promised me the stars and moon
and every night he would sing to me a tune
a song of love from his heart
that we would live as one and never apart.

We dreamed of going to a land so far
and he would reach the highest star
and we would wish upon the star so high
and never say the word good-bye

We planned to be together for all life
He would be my husband and I his wife
We dreamed of long walks in the sand
and he would be holding my hand

He would look deep into my eyes
and promised each other to have no alibis
Our heart would beat as one
and we would lay beneath the warm sun

I never thought the day would ever come
that our love was done
Now he has another to share these dreams
Life is so difficult though it seems

Now the dream is over and life goes on
No more promises to live upon
My heart is into pieces but never again
will I let broken promises lure me in.

----------

